# Sig Request!!!!!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like a sick GSP Sig! You guys can use whatever you want! Complete freedom. I trust you guys!

I didn't use the template because I want you guys to use whatever pictures, colors, or effects that you want to make it awesome!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would like a sick GSP Sig! You guys can use whatever you want! Complete freedom. I trust you guys!
> 
> I didn't use the template because I want you guys to use whatever pictures, colors, or effects that you want to make it awesome!


Here are some i have from different times..


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> Here are some i have from different times..


I like the 6th one down, Good work bro.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dang man I was between #1 and #3. I like 3 the best! Thanks man!!!

Which way would you like to be repped?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Whoa, those are all awesomeness. :thumbsup:


----------

